# New military cadence



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Every day at 4:30 the military folks on base do their PT. The Air Force folks come jogging by usually followed by the Marines then the Army and finally the Navy and Coast Guard. As always, they have a person calling cadence all during the run. Today, I heard a cadence I've never heard before. It was from the Air Force folks and I laughed for a while..



Cadence caller: "Who lives in a pineapple under the sea?"

Group "SPONGEBOB SQUAREPANTS!"

Cadence caller: "Absorbent and yellow and porous is he"

Group: "SPONGEBOB SQUAREPANTS!"

Cadence Caller: "If nautical nonsense be something you wish"

Group: "SPONGEBOB SQUAREPANTS!"

Cadence Caller: "Then drop on the deck and flop like a fish!"

Group: "SPONGEBOB SQUAREPANTS!"

"SPONGEBOB SQUAREPANTS!"
"SPONGEBOB SQUAREPANTS!"
"SPONGEBOB SQUAREPANTS!"
"SPONGEBOB SQUAREPANTS!"


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

They may be trying to recruit younger ones these days. If my grandson heard that he would want to join and hes 5.LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I see your spongebob and raise you The Warrior Song


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

bill said:


> I see your spongebob and raise you The Warrior Song


I like this one better than the I like guns one.

This one is awsome.


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

I gotta call BS on this one.......who ever heard of the Zoomies or the Squids doing daily PT? C'mon man......be real.....


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

i think i am sponge worthey


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## TexasFlats (Mar 29, 2007)

bill said:


>


Gotta spread it around before I can green you again Bill.

Great stuff.

TF

.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

I thought "SPONGEBOB SQUAREPANTS!" was GAY :slimer:


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

CaptJack said:


> I thought "SPONGEBOB SQUAREPANTS!" was GAY :slimer:


Well, if it was the Navy calling the cadence rather than the Air Force, then that might have been proven true..


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

Brahahahaha...I'll have to pass that one along to the scouts. 

One I won't teach them:

There was a bird....with a yellow bill...
I coaxed him to....my window sill...
With crumbs of Bread.....

....Then I reached out and crushed his (*insert bad word here*) head!

Sound off!
One, two.....


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

most awsome it was the way i felt when i manned the 50 cals:flag:



bill said:


> I see your spongebob and raise you The Warrior Song


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

chazbo said:


> I gotta call BS on this one.......who ever heard of the Zoomies or the Squids doing daily PT? C'mon man......be real.....


Hahahaha! Greenie to ya on that one. The only guys that did more pt that us was the unit of Marines that we were working with. Air Force pt (chuckle) still laughing...

82nd Airborne 'All American' :flag:


----------

